# Petibon fans - opinion on this DVD?



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Is it good? What are the arias in it? Is Patricia charming/pretty/sexy in it?

I believe this is a video clip from it (charming indeed):


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't have the DVD or any plans to buy it but I've listened to the cd with the same title on spotify a couple of times. While I like the idea of a classical singer with a kind of quirky style, I think the singing/interpretation is of variable quality. Personally I didn't like the way she interpreted the doll song by sounding like she had inhaled helium before she had to be "wound up" again. It's a good choice of arias and songs though - I assume the DVD has more or less the same track list? Bell song, les filles de Cadix, Adieu notre petite table from Manon....I confess that with the latter I wasn't that impressed but it could be because I'm used to Natalie Dessay's version which is stunning.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*I am sure you need*

I am sure you need a shrink, Almaviva...Too many composers manipulated your name: Mozart, Rossini, Milhaud. Poor you.

your articles are boring too...

Martin


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I am sure you need a shrink, Almaviva...Too many composers manipulated your name: Mozart, Rossini, Milhaud. Poor you.


 I know this isn't directed at me ... but what do you mean?



myaskovsky2002 said:


> your articles are boring too...
> Martin


Now I really have to take issue with you here, Martin. Almaviva is informative, funny, argumentative, obsessive sometimes but never never boring.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*he started*

Almaviva started saying I needed a psy...He deserves a little something....LOL

I try to be polite with polite people...But...do not be unpolite with me, pal.

Martin
P.S. I didn't like his little French video.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Almaviva started saying I needed a psy...He deserves a little something....LOL
> 
> I try to be polite with polite people...But...do not be unpolite with me, pal.
> 
> ...


Oh give it a rest Martin. You know he just reacted to your provocative comments on another thread.

Personally I find Alma's posts invariably entertaining.

Yours, on the other hand can be summarised thus:

"I like..
I don't like..
I hate Kiri te kanwa
I am...
Nobody knows anything about Russian opera except me
lol"

I ask, who is boring?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

mamascarlatti said:


> Yours, on the other hand can be summarised thus:
> 
> "I like..
> I don't like..
> ...


You forgot:

"check my son's music
I'm not smart
lol
I read 90% Pushkin 80% Gogol 70% Dostoyevsky 10% Tolstoy
Naxos...mmmm"


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Dear Natalie*

You sent me so beautiful stuff...that I have to recognize that I'm boring...


```
I like..
I don't like..
I hate Kiri te kanwa
I am...
Nobody knows anything about Russian opera except me
lol"

I ask, who is boring? 
__________________
Natalie
```
=======================================

BUT I HAVE NEVER SAID THAT NOBODY KNOWS ANYTHING ABOUT RUSSIAN OPERA BUT ME. This is not my type.

Many people here know more than I do.

I forgive Almaviva for being rude.

Martin


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Almaviva... I haven't seen this particular DVD or heard the CD... although I do have a couple other Pettibon recordings and loved her in Christie's _Les indes galantes_. I've seen thie particular video you linked before, and as you suggest, I too found it "charming". Pettibon may not be the greatest singer... but she brings a certain quirky individuality or personality and energy to opera that I greatly appreciate.

:tiphat:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Almaviva... I haven't seen this particular DVD or heard the CD... although I do have a couple other Pettibon recordings and loved her in Christie's _Les indes galantes_. I've seen thie particular video you linked before, and as you suggest, I too found it "charming". Pettibon may not be the greatest singer... but she brings a certain quirky individuality or personality and energy to opera that I greatly appreciate.
> 
> :tiphat:


Yes, it's my opinion of her as well. Not the greatest singer, but a rather interesting woman.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Almaviva... I haven't seen this particular DVD or heard the CD... although I do have a couple other Pettibon recordings and loved her in Christie's _Les indes galantes_. I've seen thie particular video you linked before, and as you suggest, I too found it "charming". Pettibon may not be the greatest singer... but she brings a certain quirky individuality or personality and energy to opera that I greatly appreciate.
> 
> :tiphat:


She certainly has the gift of making you listen to familiar pieces in a new way.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I forgive Almaviva for being rude.
> 
> Martin


Sorry, Martin. I was indeed rude. I take back what I said, and apologize.:tiphat:


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

As far as the DVD and the interpretation, I love it and I think Patricia can do little wrong (he he).


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Petibon*

I guess I ignore everything about this subject, the girl seems hot though...I imagine her naked singing just for me...naked also.

Martin (de mauvais goût).


----------

